# Nerede doğduğun değil, nerede doyduğun önemli.



## Massoud_Jaafari

Merhaba Arkadashlar,

I know the meaning of this frase but I do strugle to find the literal meaning of doyduğun.

any help will be appreciated.

teşekkürler


----------



## N4O1

Where you were born doesn't matter, where you are full up is important. Where you are full up means: where you can find something to eat. So "nerede doyduğun" means where you can find something to eat.


----------



## Massoud_Jaafari

Selam N401,
thank you for your reply, it means the root of doyduğun is doyurmak.
now I got the idea of the frase perfectly.
çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## N4O1

Massoud_Jaafari said:


> Selam N401,
> thank you for your reply, it means the root of doyduğun is doyurmak.
> now I got the idea of the frase perfectly.
> çok teşekkür ederim


It's not "doyurmak" It's infinitive forme is "doymak"


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Massoud_Jaafari said:


> Merhaba Arkadashlar,
> 
> I know the meaning of this frase but I do strugle to find the literal meaning of doyduğun.
> 
> any help will be appreciated.
> 
> teşekkürler


Additionally

Where you were born is insignificant, where you eat your bread is what matters.


----------



## N4O1

And we can translate it as "where you can make your living"


----------



## Jello_Bun

We can also use "nerede doyduğun" in a metaphorical sense instead of its literal meaning written above.
In this way, the sentence takes on a different meaning = inner satisfaction

Where you were born doesn't matter, from where you find the "feeling of the spiritual fullness" is important.If you find your dream job there, get married there, have children and grow up with them there (especially in terms of thoughts, ideas) , that's where you're from.


----------

